# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tips om examenstress te hanteren

## evitalien

Deze week zijn de eindexamens weer begonnen. Een spannende periode voor de meeste leerlingen. Deze *stress hoeft echter niet verkeerd te zijn*. Spanning hebben we immers nodig om geconcentreerd en alert te blijven. De stress hormonen zorgen er voor dat je dit volhoudt tot aan het einde van de examens. Zonder stress zouden we minder goed geconcentreerd en minder effectief zijn.

Negatieve gevolgen van stress
De stress kan echter ook de overhand nemen. Als de spanning te hoog oploopt gaat de stress het lichaam tegenwerken. Er ontstaan klachten als *vermoeidheid, slapeloosheid en concentratieproblemen*. Ook kunnen de emoties hoog oplopen in een stressvolle periode. Deze stress is negatief en zal niet bijdragen tot een goed eindresultaat.

Verhoogde behoefte aan voedingsstoffen
Tijdens een stressvolle perioden moet het lichaam harder werken en verbruikt het ook meer energie. Ook heeft het lichaam een verhoogde behoefte aan vitamine en mineralen. Als we nu ook nog eens extra gaan snoepen tijdens de stressperiode krijgen wel weliswaar meer calorieën binnen, maar helpen we het lichaam niet. Het snoepen belast het lichaam alleen maar meer en verhoogd de behoefte aan vitamines en mineralen. *Belangrijk is om het lichaam te ondersteunen in een stressvolle periode*. Voeding die rijk is aan groente, fruit en volkorenproducten levert de benodigde voedingsstoffen op. 

Lees verder http://evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=378

----------

